# CTF Eppelborn



## chris84 (1. Juli 2011)

http://rv-schwalbe-eppelborn.de/

kommenden Sonntag, 3. Juli. 

wer ist am Start? ich werd von Hüttersdorf aus hinradeln, Abfahrt am Start um Punkt 9:00 Uhr. 



> Hallo,
> am kommenden Sonntag dem 3.7. findet in Eppelborn eine CTF statt.Angeboten werden 2 Strecken die kleine mit rund 35km die große mit 54km.zuerst wird die kleine technisch nicht anspruchsvolle Runde gefahren danach eine kleinere schleife mit einigen schönen und technischen Trails.Leider mussten wir die kleine Runde völlig umlegen da sich sonst die strecke zum großen teil mit einer IVV Wanderung überschnitten hätte und die Gefahr eines Unfalls somit zu hoch gewesen wäre..
> Start des ganzen ist in Eppelborn neben dem Schwimmbad an der Schwalben halle.
> 
> Wir freuen uns auf euer kommen..



support your local CTF


----------



## stefansls (3. Juli 2011)

Wenn Du bis 9:15 - 9:20 warten kannst fahr ich mit Dir. LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (3. Juli 2011)

un? wie wars????
bin leider krank und muss pausieren :-(


----------



## Holgicz (3. Juli 2011)

Ich fands nicht besonders gut, kaum Trails und sehr schlechte Beschilderung, wollten eigentlich die große Strecke fahren, haben dann aber nur die kleine genommen weil wir sehr schnell die Lust verloren hatten...


----------



## M-onstar (3. Juli 2011)

Holgicz schrieb:


> Ich fands nicht besonders gut, kaum Trails und sehr schlechte Beschilderung, wollten eigentlich die große Strecke fahren, haben dann aber nur die kleine genommen weil wir sehr schnell die Lust verloren hatten...


 
Ich kann Holgicz nur bestätigen. Der Kommentar hätte auch von mir sein können. Vielleicht bin ich aber noch etwas verwöhnt von der sehr geilen 55er Strecke in Mandern letztes Wochenende.


----------



## stefansls (3. Juli 2011)

Die Beschilderung war zwar nit so prickelnd, aber alles in allem war die Strecke doch nicht so schlecht. Mir hats gefallen.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (3. Juli 2011)

Also die RTF war wirklich gut und top beschildert 

Gruß


----------



## usch4711 (3. Juli 2011)

Meine Meinung:
Sehr schlechte Beschilderung (wir haben uns mehrmals verfahren); viel Straßenanteil; wenig Trails;
Wenn ihr gute Strecken fahren wollt, dann kommt auf die ctf Niederlinxweiler.


----------



## Marcolini (3. Juli 2011)

Also ich fand die Strecke eigentlich ganz gut bis auf die Beschilderung! 
Naja, die ctf in Niederlinxweiler ist ja auch nicht gerade der Hit!


----------



## chris84 (4. Juli 2011)

stefansls schrieb:


> Wenn Du bis 9:15 - 9:20 warten kannst fahr ich mit Dir. LG



das kam leider zu spät, da war ich schon unterwegs 

dank Navi hatte ich mit der Beschilderung keine Probleme, is halt blöd wenn man keine Markierungen auf dem Boden anbringen darf. Da müssen sich die Eppelborner für nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall was einfallen lassen. 

Die Strecke an sich find ich super. Es kann ja nicht nur reine Trail-CTFs geben, irgendwo muss man ja auch mal Kilometer sammeln.


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Juli 2011)

chris84 schrieb:


> Es kann ja nicht nur reine Trail-CTFs geben, irgendwo muss man ja auch mal Kilometer sammeln.


das beweisen aber einige anders...
seit wann stehst du den auf Waldautobahnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (5. Juli 2011)

Besser eine CTF wie keine CTF. 

Obwohl ich schon immer dafür war, ein gewisses Niveau zu halten. Doof ist halt, wenn man ein paar Tage vor der Veranstaltung was neue aus dem Hut zaubern muss weil da noch eine IVV im Wald ist. 

Und allen den es gar nicht gefallen hat, empfehle ich einmal eine selber eine Veranstaltung zu planen und durch zu führen. Das hilft ungemein die Arbeit der Macher schätzen zu lernen.


----------



## bikextrem1964 (7. Juli 2011)

OKAY, die beschilderung war etwas dürftig, aber als CTF doch gelungen von lockere aufwärmfase bishin zu ein paar knackige anstiege ein paar schöne trails alles dabei. 
Mit dank noch an mein persönlichen guide Frank Endress,  geile sache obwohl ich alle segeln beisetzen musste um dir zu folgen....


----------

